# Have you spent real money?



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

I did the deed today and bought the launch special for 99cents. I hate to give Nook the upper-hand, but it was a really good deal. 

How about you guys?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2017)

I haven't yet, but I feel like I probably will at some point. plus I kind of want the launch special..


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 21, 2017)

Not yet and don't need. ^^


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 21, 2017)

*Q*: *Have you spent real money?*

*A*: I would say yes. I used the money to buy the $0.99 launch special. Don't regret buying it.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

No. I don't  see any reason to at this point. Nintendo has been very generous with leaf tickets. I've earned enough to buy:

The two extra crafting spots @80 each = 160
Four extra market boxes @10 each = 40
Twenty +5 Inventory slots @20 each = 400

Total 600 Tickets

...and I still have over 300 tickets right now. I could buy KK's chair but it seems kind of boring so I'll wait to see if something better comes along.

The key is to have patience and not waste tickets on crafting times or materials.

Note: Leveling up will get you to 12 market boxes and only 150 inventory slots. If you want the max inventory (250) it will cost 400 tickets.

I don't know what the max market box number is, I have found that 16 is plenty for me so I won't be buying any more.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 21, 2017)

I wasn't going to buuuut... I did twice today lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

No.  It is tempting to buy those special items so K.K. and Tom Nook can come over, but that's a lot of money to spend on a game I feel like I'll get tired of in a month or so (already been playing it three weeks).


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 21, 2017)

No, and I don't really want to


----------



## Chicha (Nov 21, 2017)

Nah, I don't find it necessary honestly. My Nintendo rewards have been helping so it's definitely worth getting a Nintendo account.


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 21, 2017)

yup i spent 9 bucks so far lol i hate myself


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't waste the money. It's simply not worth it folks.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 22, 2017)

I spent 4 bucks so far it’s whatever 

I don’t care much for KK or Tom Nooks chair so I don’t have a need for a copious amount of leaf tickets yet


----------



## Megan. (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t intend on spending anything. I think you get enough leaf tickets to get what you need.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

I bought the first 2 launch specials! Ultimately I'm using them to expand my slots & escalate long-time projects, so I don't actually think I'll need them as much once my camp is established.


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 22, 2017)

Both the hubby and I did the 99cent deal. Pretty cheap to say no to.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

No, nothing. I'm at level 49 (been playing the beta) and the game really does give you everything you need. 

Except patience. You'll have to provide that yourself, or pay up!


----------



## arbra (Nov 22, 2017)

I bought the $.99 and $2.00 packages, will probably by the other package on payday.  Cheep enough price for those two I thought.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

Not yet, but if they release more special items that need to be bought with leaf tickets then I probably will


----------



## Sheando (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope! I'm enjoying the game, but I don't plan to spend any money on it. It's fun, but not immersive enough to justify the use of my hard-earned dollars.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope and not planning to.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never spent money on in-app purchases and I intend to continue that. Don't like spending real money on virtual items.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 22, 2017)

I haven't yet but if I find myself still playing in a few months & more things are brought into the game, then I might consider it.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 23, 2017)

I bought the 20.99 one because i deserve nice things and also have a job lol


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

No. I don't plan to either lol


----------



## ESkill (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll probably do the .99 or 3.99. I always feel that if I really enjoy playing a free to start game the devs deserve a little bit of money.  Plus I'm a sucker for Nintendo, I have an odd sense of loyalty haha.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 23, 2017)

i bought the 3.99 and .99 one


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 23, 2017)

I just got the one of the Launch specials because I have google opinions & every time i do one of their surveys i get random amounts of change (ranging from 2 cents to cents usually) So i juts have google play saved up from that! haha


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 23, 2017)

I was not going to, but I got an app store gift card as a present that I don‘t know what else to do with (I never, ever buy apps or music - and honestly don‘t know anyone who does), so I figured I might as well make Tom Nook happy, haha.

I would never spend my own money on this (or any other app), though.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 26, 2017)

I see no need for it.
Unlike many games, the sprint from one level to the next is always the same length, I think ten points between each? Whereas many games need more and more to level up each time, PC doesn't do this and gives you 10 leaf tickets every time you do level up. I think I managed to go up by seven whole levels two days ago from building amenities, so that was 70 leaf tickets from that. Plus there are stretch goals that can offer you some. So I wouldn't buy them unless they changed the way of getting them for free since it currently is easy enough to have the game be completely free-to-play.
I currently am level 20, have all the crafting slots unlocked, bought a couple of throw nets, and still have 200 tickets to spare.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought the launch special as well. I spent tickets on both K.K. and the Flower Power paint job for my RV. I'm a wreck, send help. Only way I'll probably spend money is for future special guests. I have so many I'd like, ugh. With Celeste and Leif being at the top of my list. I wish we could have more than one special guest visit at a time?? It's not like theyactually move around. Maybe they'll change it in the future.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> No. I don't  see any reason to at this point. Nintendo has been very generous with leaf tickets. I've earned enough to buy:
> 
> The two extra crafting spots @80 each = 160
> Four extra market boxes @10 each = 40
> ...



I only spent leaf tickets on crafting twice, once when I was impatient and wanted to unlock my cutie tent before roll-over, (4 tickets cause it was almost done.) and on doing something with insufficient materials to get MORE leaf tickets since it was a stretch goal. XD I spent like 4 tickets on that and got 10, so really I earned tickets from spending them. Saving mine to max out my space as well, only bought like 10 additional spaces so far, but since I'm not really utilizing them and rarely running out of space I'm saving it for later. 

I agree that the game doesn't require you to buy any, sure it will help you get them faster, but it's mostly just for impatient people. I'm more than willing to wait.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2017)

nope.


----------



## Libra (Nov 27, 2017)

The starter one, which was a little over 1 EUR. Mostly because I wanted to support the developers. And because I was so happy I unlocked Fauna at level 21, LOL.


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope, and I don't plan on it either. As others have said it's pretty easy to get leaf tickets and save them up without wasting them on materials and craft times. I've already expanded my craft spots, bought DJ KK's chair, and have plenty left to spare. No need to spend money on it when there's plenty of Leaf tickets in those goals


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought all the launch packages and i think the 600 ticket pack? I was going through a weak time LOL

It gives me joy and the money probably helps fund the servers for the game so... oh well, take my money I guess.


----------



## Sowelu (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought all the available packages, and will probably save my purchases for when packages become available (assuming more are coming for the holidays, etc.) However, I do see myself buying a-la-cart Leaf Tickets here and there as well. I knew that this would be an in-app purchase type game, but I have to say, it doesn't corner you to spend real money to advance like other games I've played do. 

I look at it this way, I spend about $10 per day on Coffee, so a few dollars here and there on a game that I enjoy and that relaxes me is well worth it. Entertainment is entertainment, whether it's Netflix, Pandora, purchased iTunes music and even a drink and/or appetizers at a bar, we always pay for small things that are enjoyable, so I don't see in-app purchases as anything different.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 27, 2017)

I usually take these surveys with this app powered by google and it gives me money for doing so, so yes lmao. I don't really mind spending _that_ money since it was earned by such little effort ha (?∀`)


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 27, 2017)

I haven't spent a cent on it, and I honestly don't need to. I got the K.K. Slider chair on launch day without trouble as well.

I feel kind of guilty about not spending any money; I want to support Nintendo for releasing the game, but I feel that the game is completely fun without even thinking about buying more tickets. Perhaps I'll be tempted after the stretch challenges are completed/I don't get tickets for free anymore.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope. I don't give money to freemium games until I've played them for at least a month + and can see me enjoying it for the foreseeable future even after I'm past the newbie dump of cash currency which they use to entice you to keep spending. Turns out there are very few games that ever manage to fall into that category.

That being said my verdict is still out on this one.


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2017)

unfortunately, yes. i needed the leaf tickets so bad, whoops.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 28, 2017)

No, but I have nothing against it for the simple reason that they didn't implement some lootbox/gacha system. Like, I wouldn't feel bad about spending money on this game once it has more content because it's relatively straightforward. Yeah, the have the mobile timers mechanic which ultimately does deliberately tug at all of our impatience strings, but honestly, I like the pace even without tickets. You also know what you get when you buy. They gave me enough to buy K.K. and an RV paint and still have tons left over.

If they release something really intriguing or some villagers I love....I wouldn't mind...! I still wish they'd just release another AC game for switch though lmao


----------

